# Is there a lighted nock worth owning yet?



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

I checked into this a couple years ago and everything was trash. Nothing was reliable, and guys were having problems with literally every brand. 
Has anyone come out with something that works reliably yet?


----------



## CrustyMarine (Aug 24, 2021)

I guess its all opinion, what to you is making them unreliable? A lot of people go to lumenok


----------



## NCBowhunter2405 (5 mo ago)

Personally I like the nockturnal nocks with the switch built into them. I’ve found the last a good while and always light up when I shoot them.


----------



## CrustyMarine (Aug 24, 2021)

Paul Cataldo said:


> I checked into this a couple years ago and everything was trash. Nothing was reliable, and guys were having problems with literally every brand.
> Has anyone come out with something that works reliably yet?


I bought a set at walmart, i dont know the brand but i forgot to turn them off and left them in my case for about a month, and opened my case to see that 2 of the 3 were still lit up. Not as bright but still working


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

I make my own from Thill bobber lights. They are super bright and you can use your favorite nock. I use the Easton super 3-D nock for my hunting arrows.


----------



## VXR28 (7 mo ago)

NCBowhunter2405 said:


> Personally I like the nockturnal nocks with the switch built into them. I’ve found the last a good while and always light up when I shoot them.


I've had great luck with these so far too. The switch is super convenient and they always light up for me as well.


----------



## Chilson07 (Oct 25, 2019)

Depends what size arrow your shooting. A 4mm no. And honestly even a 6mm not really cuz I hate the collar systems for the nocks. But for my 5mm I use the nocturnal universal fits and haven’t had any problems past couple years. The old bulb style ones sucked and would break all the time but the new universal fits work good.


----------



## Thwapman (Apr 2, 2012)

VXR28 said:


> I've had great luck with these so far too. The switch is super convenient and they always light up for me as well.


All I hear is that all lighted nocks are junk, but I don’t remember a Nockturnal malfunctioning for me in like 5-10 years, I must be livin right.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have shot nockturnals for about a decade now I’d assume. Not once, ever, has one malfunctioned. I practice with mine and have had the same three I’m currently shooting for the past 2 years. I killed a deer with one last year at last light. Let the nock stay in the field lit up for about 4 hours to use as a marker. I’m still shooting it today.


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Paul Cataldo said:


> I checked into this a couple years ago and everything was trash. Nothing was reliable, and guys were having problems with literally every brand.
> Has anyone come out with something that works reliably yet?


If you want to spend the money, there is not one lighted nock that holds a candle to firenock....built amazingly well and he even sells weight matched practice nocks so you don't have to worry about difference in flight....worth every penny.


----------



## GrainofPain (Jul 31, 2020)

Nockturnal and Lumenoks have never given me issues. And I abuse them pretty badly (high DW)

I'm running Firenocks this year. Will report back


----------



## Ol IN Geezer (6 mo ago)

Probably............
Everyone having a .165 diameter version send me one (or TWO?) and I'll perform an unbiased, impartial, fair-minded, nondiscriminatory, candid, sincere, straight foreword, five year deer hunting field test on them and I'll post the results.

My qualifications are that I'm as about as much a nobody as anyone so you won't get any kind of an expert opinion and no mfg would ever sponsor me to taint my results. 

By then there will be new ones out and you can send me new ones.
(I'm keeping all the nocks for my trouble though.) 

 Deal?

God Bless


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

There’s been some pretty good reviews on the DeePower nocks. I haven’t tried them myself. I use NuFletch Ignitors and have had good luck with them.


----------



## TyT10 (Jul 28, 2016)

I would like to see how you did this. What do they weigh? I like nocturnals for how bright they are and for seeing exactly where you hit the animal. I do not like that they are a tad inconsistent in flight, especially at longer ranges.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

Ol IN Geezer said:


> Probably............
> Everyone having a .165 diameter version send me one (or TWO?) and I'll perform an unbiased, impartial, fair-minded, nondiscriminatory, candid, sincere, straight foreword, five year deer hunting field test on them and I'll post the results.
> 
> My qualifications are that I'm as about as much a nobody as anyone so you won't get any kind of an expert opinion and no mfg would ever sponsor me to taint my results.
> ...


I’m shooting the ebay .165 nocks and have had zero issues thus far shooting em every day for a couple weeks now.


----------



## cmarti063 (11 mo ago)

The China nocks off Amazon are amazing these days.



Amazon.com


----------



## D33rslayer75787 (5 mo ago)

I like the nocturnals as well


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

look on ebay. I bought ones with button on/off. They are reliable and auto on at shot. With swich, easy off if you knock hard and activate during set up in hunting situation. Grains? Not sure, I dont get spun around the axel about arrow weight.


----------



## stickem1 (Jan 17, 2010)

cmarti063 said:


> The China nocks off Amazon are amazing these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I bought a dozen of the nocturnal knock offs 3years ago and just now threw 4 of them away, 8 are still bright. Most weigh 21gr.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

A few good companies out there that have really good ones. Cheap and good quality.
I posted up the names before and others have tried them and are very happy.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Nocturnals for me. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Tbonecpa (5 mo ago)

blademan said:


> Nocturnals for me. Never had a problem with them.


I practiced with mine last week and they performed perfectly. I shot my hunting arrows and target arrows out to 50 yards (farthest I can shoot at the house) and they shot exactly the same. Now the hunting arrows will stay in the quiver until showtime.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

I am extremely jealous of the guys that have had continued success with any brand of lighted nocks. Regardless of brand, I cannot make them last.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Venari Cervorum said:


> I am extremely jealous of the guys that have had continued success with any brand of lighted nocks. Regardless of brand, I cannot make them last.


I don't expect them to last after being shot through an animal. They usually do, but sometimes they don't and I consider them consumable just like the arrow.

Nockturnal knocks generally work after going through an animal but sometimes they get so filled with blood and other material you just can't get them to operate again. 


I practice with old ones that don't work anymore. I don't, besides a few shots to ensure they work, practice with my 6 main hunting arrows for the season. So they last quite a while.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

eclark53520 said:


> I don't expect them to last after being shot through an animal. They usually do, but sometimes they don't and I consider them consumable just like the arrow.
> 
> Nockturnal knocks generally work after going through an animal but sometimes they get so filled with blood and other material you just can't get them to operate again.
> 
> ...


You're doing much better than I am. I don't expect anything to last after going through a deer. I'd just like my lighted nocks from the several brands I've tried to survive some practice shooting and tuning with them. Regardless of brand they either crack and fail or stop lighting up.


----------



## elncalls (9 mo ago)

Nocturnals seem to be doing the job. I put them on my practice and hunting shafts. So far the last 2 seasons they have not given me any trouble. I did invest in the turn off tool and keep it in my pack because I have had a few arrow nocking turn ons in the stand. I do shoot an Easton 6.5 so standard diameter nocks are what I use. I do see posts about smaller diameter nocks not being all that great.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Venari Cervorum said:


> You're doing much better than I am. I don't expect anything to last after going through a deer. I'd just like my lighted nocks from the several brands I've tried to survive some practice shooting and tuning with them. Regardless of brand they either crack and fail or stop lighting up.


Interesting. I've never had any crack. (only used Nock-on and Nockturnals) I don't care if they light up for practice...which is why I use the old ones that don't light up anymore.

Which ones have cracked on you?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

eclark53520 said:


> Interesting. I've never had any crack. (only used Nock-on and Nockturnals) I don't care if they light up for practice...which is why I use the old ones that don't light up anymore.
> 
> Which ones have cracked on you?


Nocturnal, Luminoks and Amazon specials.
I have a pack of Glory Nocks waiting to try, but any optimism I have about lighted nocks died a long time ago. LOL.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I tried some Nocturnal nocks today. They fit my string tighter than my standard GT nocks but they performed well. I had no issues with arrow flight out to 60 yards and they turned on every shot. I ran about a dozen shots through one and decided to use them as my primary hunting arrows this year.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Nocturnal for many years now Deepower like them a lot


----------



## kernal83 (Nov 21, 2012)

I paper tuned with my nocturnals this year. And finally happy with them. Definitely noticed changes through paper with nock tuning. And did the plastic bag thing to make them fit better.


----------



## mhoff15 (Jan 20, 2003)

Mdawgpound91 said:


> If you want to spend the money, there is not one lighted nock that holds a candle to firenock....built amazingly well and he even sells weight matched practice nocks so you don't have to worry about difference in flight....worth every penny.


I 100% agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

CrustyMarine said:


> I guess its all opinion, what to you is making them unreliable? A lot of people go to lumenok


I never had any trouble out fo lumenok either , been using them for about 10 +/_ years .


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

eh, i just buy amazon specials, a bunch of em. only half work out of the box, the other half are pretty reliable.


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nockturnal all day and only.


----------



## Fixed blades only. (10 mo ago)

If lumenok doesn't package it I don't use it. 

And I'm the guy with a quiver filled with 4 and 5 mm arrows with 2 700 grain sticks, and 3 500 grain sticks


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Jan 8, 2021)

They will probably all fail after I post this but i've shot the Deepower .165 lighted nocks all summer. They have the switch on them and have performed great. I'm hunting with old school Nockturnals as they are a touch brighter but 10 grains lighter as well. For the most part those are 1 an done when they get blood in them. But the Deepower for $17 4 pack is pretty legit.


----------



## MoArrows (6 mo ago)

NCBowhunter2405 said:


> Personally I like the nockturnal nocks with the switch built into them. I’ve found the last a good while and always light up when I shoot them.


Did they change your point of impact? I have been hesitant as their weights are a little more form what I have read


----------



## tlbaker (Jan 20, 2009)

I am a Firenock user also. Put the Target circuits in for practice and the Hunting circuits and a new battery in the quiver. Send the circuits that quit working in for a refresh.


----------



## Dedzz (3 mo ago)

I had good luck with the deepower nocks, they've held up well using them on targets at the range and I like that you can just use a fingernail to easily turn them off. Can't beat the price either.


----------



## bentonrich (Sep 30, 2021)

Take the time and look up firenock. They are awesome


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Maybe Lusk will do a lighted nock test for us.. where r you Mr. Lusk


----------



## Fixed blades only. (10 mo ago)

emerson said:


> I never had any trouble out fo lumenok either , been using them for about 10 +/_ years .




Same. And if the light doesn't work. Which, I don't remember the last time that happened. It's still a really phenomenal nock.

Historically, things may of changed now. But historically lumenok was also the only brand that used manufactured quality nocks and illuminated them. And that's the seller for me.

If the the light fails in flight, cool. The nock didn't and it's still in route.

And I shoot both 166 and 204. Never had a problem with lumenok. For a company that gets the shade that it does from this side of the register. They are the only illuminated nock as far as I'm concerned.


----------

